# Next step up from my 7 year old's Red Ryder



## tzem68 (Nov 28, 2008)

A few years ago, I very proudly gave my son my Daisy Red Ryder. I had kept it over 30 years, always knowing that I could pass it on one day.

My son is a Cub Scout, and has since taken a bigger interest in shooting. We plink in the back yard, and he's getting good.

I would like to get a gun for him that packs a bigger punch and has more range. After my Red Ryder, I got a Benjamin .177. I have great memories of that gun, but by today's standards it doesn't seem to be very powerful.

I've set my limit to $200. I want him to continue to shoot with open sights, but would like to be able to add a scope in the future.

I've read plenty of opinions on here, but we'll be in the Busch league compared to a lot of you guys; we would probably be shooting 50 rounds / week at most.

Does anybody have anything negative to say about the Winchester 1000x?

Any other suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Todd


----------



## clemsonguy81 (Dec 12, 2008)

MARLIN MODEL 60!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
its a 22 and is 150 dollars


----------



## birdog105 (Aug 23, 2008)

get a small frame bolt 22 and give him colibri ammo, its primer powered, quiet, and can kill rabbits out to about 30 yds. :sniper:

~good for you, and the kid for carrying on the tradition!


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

I bought my Daughter her first .22 that at that time it was called a Chipmunk. It is a child sized single shot rifle but still packs a good punch. 
I still see them but can't remember what they are called now. Many rounds went through that little bugger and I would highly recommend one!!


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

I just did a quick search on Chipmunk's and they appear to still be available. Good luck to you and your son!!!!!!!!! :beer:


----------



## jake8958 (Feb 5, 2009)

winchester airguns arnt the highest quaility but there just ok


----------

